# Another thing women have to worry about....their RBF



## Josiah (Aug 1, 2015)

Do you belong to the ranks of a tribe of women who suffer from the scourge known as “resting bitch face” or, increasingly, just RBF?
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/02/fashion/im-not-mad-thats-just-my-resting-b-face.html


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 1, 2015)

Yep, I got it.   I've tried to make a habit of always smiling at strangers.  It probably doesn't come out as a smile, but more like neutral, to cancel out the natural frown, lol.  

Btw, I've always heard it takes more muscles to frown than to smile.   Don't know where they came up with that.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 1, 2015)

It definitely happens to men also (my hand is raised).


----------



## rt3 (Aug 1, 2015)

Great read.

my favorite

"The purpose of economic forecasting is to make astrology look respectable". J. K. Galbraith 

let it me know if he said anything that made sense.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 1, 2015)

If you always run around with a silly grin on your face, you're liable to wind up in a straight jacket and put you in the rubber room.

So, you're entitled to a "bitch face".  Go for it.  That's THEIR problem; not yours.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2015)

Josiah said:


> It definitely happens to men also (my hand is raised).



My hand is up as well.

I've been told I have a "Don't mess with me" face in public.

In private it's more like Harpo Marx giving his famous "Gookie".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2015)

Falcon said:


> If you always run around with a silly grin on your face, you're liable to wind up in a straight jacket and put you in the rubber room.
> 
> So, you're entitled to a "bitch face".  Go for it.  That's THEIR problem; not yours.



Completely agree!


----------



## Debby (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm not sure because I don't usually walk around with a mirror in front of my face.  Not something you particularly want to ask anybody either (because they might say yes and then what do you do?  One more thing to be self conscious of.)


----------



## Lon (Aug 1, 2015)

When I see a woman with that kind of face I just smile.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 1, 2015)

Women have to smile full time to please who?


----------



## jujube (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes, I definitely have a downturned mouth.  I didn't used to, but I think as one starts to get a little jowly with age (that's what I'M blaming it on....age), the jowls start to pull down the corners of the mouth.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 1, 2015)

So which of these little old ladies would you rather help across the street?​


----------



## imp (Aug 1, 2015)

The lady at left, because the other has a sneaky look.    imp


----------



## ndynt (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes, imp.....the one on the right is kind of scary.  Cannot tell what she would do next. 
Falcon, I have a smile most of the time and they have not put me away yet....close though. :bigwink:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 1, 2015)

Meet Madame Speaker of the Australian House of Representatives.





I prefer the look in the RH photo. At least you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## Fern (Aug 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> If you always run around with a silly grin on your face, you're liable to wind up in a straight jacket and put you in the rubber room.
> 
> So, you're entitled to a "bitch face".  Go for it.  That's THEIR problem; not yours.


It's not a look that endears,regardless of whose problem it is. Yes I know 'she' probably couldn't care less, which says it all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

It's ALL about gravity.... and no one can do anything about that...


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 2, 2015)

I see the RBF look on some [young]women in public; my impression is that their vanity makes them think that everyone is looking at them, so they are trying to look...I don't know- cool, sexy, indifferent or...?

I think that they are emulating what celebrities do.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 2, 2015)

My question is why should the women worry about it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My question is why should the women worry about it.



Because you might need help to cross the street one day.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 2, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I see the RBF look on some [young]women in public; my impression is that their vanity makes them think that everyone is looking at them, so they are trying to look...I don't know- cool, sexy, indifferent or...?
> 
> I think that they are emulating what celebrities do.



See, you have already pre-judged them in a somewhat negative way, right?


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 2, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> See, you have already pre-judged them in a somewhat negative way, right?



Yes, people do make pre-judgements when encountering strangers, it's inductive reasoning(If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck, it's a duck)

Flawed strategy- yes, but pretty common.   :shrug:


----------



## Cookie (Aug 2, 2015)

Is it a case of judging a book by its cover?


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Is it a case of judging a book by its cover?



Precisely.   But gosh, who would do such a thing?  People, maybe?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Is it a case of judging a book by its cover?



Not exactly. That would be true if we are just looking at a photograph but if looking at a person in the flesh there are all kinds of subtle clues that we are wired to interpret, from a micro gesture to more obvious body language.

How else do women judge some men to be total sleazes in a matter of seconds? Intuition based on a mixture of instinct and experience.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 3, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Is it a case of judging a book by its cover?



We do that all the time in self-defense training - it's part of "environmental awareness" training, where you judge a person by both their appearance and your gut instinct.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 3, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> So which of these little old ladies would you rather help across the street?​



One in a wheelchair, safer that way.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 3, 2015)

To Imp and Davey:  SifuPhil could handle either one.  He knows martial arts.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 3, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Because you might need help to cross the street one day.


Funny....but, too true Nancy


----------



## ndynt (Aug 3, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Meet Madame Speaker of the Australian House of Representatives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree, DW.  That smile is frightening....


----------



## Glinda (Aug 3, 2015)

And to think I've spent over 64 years forgetting to worry about this crucial issue!  How very neglectful of me!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 3, 2015)

Glinda said:


> And to think I've spent over 64 years forgetting to worry about this crucial issue!  How very neglectful of me!




:goodone:


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes!  And so yet another thread bites the dust.  And I bite my tongue.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 3, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Agree, DW.  That smile is frightening....



It's a long story over here, Nona. That particular lady is a long serving member of Parliament who has recently been the Speaker of the House of Representatives. This is supposed to be an impartial position, free from political bias. However, she has proved to be an appalling choice and has thrown out MPs over 400 times in less than two years of sittings, all but six of them from the ranks of the Opposition. She refuses to allow questions or points of order, even before the MP has finished them because she remains a "fierce political warrior" for her side of politics. I've seen her face to face at political meeting and she is a very hard nut indeed.

To make a long story short, she has been under public scrutiny in the press and social media for her extravagant use of parliamentary entitlements and travel allowances. Recently she spent $90,000 on a two week overseas trip to Paris where she was lobbying for, but failed to get, a cushy international job. Then it came out that she had hired an expensive helicopter (over $5,000) to take her some 40 miles down a motorway to arrive at a party political fundraiser. She justified this expense as "official business". She has in the past used the same excuse to claim air fares to attend the weddings of colleagues, claiming that she held meetings there as part of her committee responsibilities but the meeting were apparently secret and no other members of the committees were aware of them. She's been revealed as a woman with an autocratic attitude who has built her reputation in parliament as a savage inquisitor of public servants on the subject of wast and mismanagement. Every day new stories about her exaggerated sense of entitlement hit the headlines.

Public opinion has turned against her so strongly that she has been forced to resign as Speaker. At first she tried to appease the public by a mealy-mouthed apology two weeks after the Choppergate story first broke, not because she wanted to but because the Prime Minister's office told her she must. Her face on that occasion was a picture to behold because this is not a woman who ever apologises and nobody believed that she was at all sorry. Pressure didn't let up and the PM looked like being flushed down the political drain with her. His own party members were threatening to abstain from voting to support her when motion of no confidence was raised at the next sitting of the House. Finally he has lanced this particular boil by asking for her resignation which he announced while simultaneously calling for a review (another one?) of the system of parliamentary entitlements. 

Her face is either the scary smiling face or the scary scowling one. What you see is what you get. Photos here: https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...&authuser=0&tbm=isch&q=bronwyn+bishop+speaker


----------

